# Wanted:  Southern CA - Ck-in Aug. 1/2/3/4 for 1 or 2 weeks - to sleep 4



## DeniseM (Jul 29, 2013)

This is for a newbie (not me) - please post your offer in this thread, where she will see it.


----------

